# circular stair w/ back bowed steps



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

poplar stringers and risers. birch hand rail and treads


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Nice job... and will say WOW and one more time..WOW ,every time I see your work I always say WOW..a real thing of Art. 


====


01stairguy said:


> poplar stringers and risers. birch hand rail and treads


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Fantastic job!:yes4:


----------



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

wow..amazing craftwork. Stunning stairs..


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Ron,
As usual, simply outstanding workmanship. Somehow you continually top your previous efforts. FANTASTIC!!!

PS.
You really should consider making this your profession


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ron, the only question I have is why poplar stringers? I've used Tulip Poplar for a lot of different things and it seems a bit soft and bouncy for a stair stringer.

Otherwise, I think your stair case looks AWESOME!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Ron I always love to see your work, great stuff!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

An inspiration to all. Thanks for sharing. Ron


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Dal300 said:


> Ron, the only question I have is why poplar stringers? I've used Tulip Poplar for a lot of different things and it seems a bit soft and bouncy for a stair stringer.
> 
> Otherwise, I think your stair case looks AWESOME!


the only reason why poplar is been used is, so they can match or paint the trim pakage in the house, i forgot to mention this stairs are free standing . self supported. under neath the stairs i had to make or bend a micro lamb about 3 1/2 thick i bent piece by piece, a long step.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice stairs Ron.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Man where do you work , I want to come see this. I double BJ,s WOW's+!!!! How long to make such a piece?, that is incredible. Do you do any other kinds of woodworking, just for fun stuff???


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, Jerry I just finished the metal balusters on this job. it took me about 6 weeks all by myself. just installation time..... and to manufacture the parts another 160 hours btw this job was done in chicago ill.... the home owners are about to move in this week. I took the pics this past saturday.....here is a link of a video clip that i recorded. I hope you guys enjoy it..  and about wood work yes i do other stuff but stairs is my favorite thing to do. I was born to build stairs and i hope i died building stairs, I hope to get old and continue to do so.https://picasaweb.google.com/101123...key=Gv1sRgCLGRucrC8Mb4qwE#5672099968563046338


----------



## bubason (Dec 20, 2011)

*Question for you*

New to this forum and saw your staircase pictures. Absolutely quality work. My question is this. In order to make the circular radius do you first have an inside temporary wall or some other form to make a point of reference before you start building your micro lam. I have always wondered how the points are established to do this?


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

That is some kind of craftsmanship, I only can hope to have the patience to achieve a small amount of your talent one day.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

You are the stair man!!
Beautiful work.
Jim


----------



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Ron, awesome stairs! Projects like that always amaze me. Great Job!

Josh

San Diego


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

krpntr said:


> New to this forum and saw your staircase pictures. Absolutely quality work. My question is this. In order to make the circular radius do you first have an inside temporary wall or some other form to make a point of reference before you start building your micro lam. I have always wondered how the points are established to do this?


First, in the shop I have a banding drum for the inside and outside radius. In order to band the stringers, you can use some 2x8's, nice and straight. You have to lay out the stair on the floor when you determine the run and rise. When you find the spine point for the inside radius and outside radius and you have the inside run you are good to go. It's a long process. But to answer your question when I am in the field installing I have to lay out the stair on the floor then I set my stringers following the radius on the floor using a laser level, thats' the main key. When the stair is built then I use the stringer as reference to band the micro lam along the inside side, I do one layer at the time using a paint roller and lots of glue and lots of brad nails. It has been working well for me, nice and solid, takes me about 8 hours to do one side. I am going to post a couple of pics to show that is not that hard to acomplish some small or big projects.:thank_you2:


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

I am in awe of your work! Thanks for showing us part of the process. I hope someday you will go into more depth. 
I see in your recent pics how you start the lam in the shop. Do you make the entire thing in the shop? Do you make it in pieces? How do you join the lengths of laminated beam together?
I bet you could sell an instructional video! I would sure love to watch you go through the process!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

All the parts are made in the shop. Then the stair gets built in the house for custom fit. And when it comes about the micro lam the 1/4 inch thick banding or regular plywood comes in lenghts of 8 ft long, you just butt them together and stager them so the butt joints will never be one infront of another so the micro lam will gain alot of strength


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope this pictures can show what i am talking about stagering the plywood and the butt joints


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense. Build the laminate beams in manageable sections and butt the staggered ends?


----------

